# Black and white 2 windowed



## Hellsscope (Mar 11, 2008)

How can i run black and white 2 in a window?

iv tried -w, -windowed, - window, 3danalyze, config files, nothing works.

I really need to be able to see and use AIM while playing this.

Help is appreciated thank you.


----------

